# salt neutralizer



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm taking the v box off the truck for the off season. what is the salt neutralizer used on the spreaders i've heard people chat about? where can i get it?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try Salt-Away, www.saltawayproducts.com. We have used it for years with great success. Have many happy retail users.( I quess they're happy they keep buying more)
Spray the salt-away then spray with Fluid Film, LPS 3 or motorcycle chain lube.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks (here is my ten charcters)


----------

